# Attic Conversion - 3 bed semi d



## Fedupwtbs (1 Oct 2012)

Looking for estimated costs for converting the attic space into a home office.

1044 ft 2

Munster region,

Stira exists but would prefer a stair case in which case stira could be removed.

At present we have electricity/floors etc in the attic with shelving...all of this would be going except for the wiring I would imagine.


----------



## aoc (2 Oct 2012)

do you have planning permission for this? think it mite be a requirement.... if not could lead to hassle if you ever go to sell.........


----------



## Fedupwtbs (2 Oct 2012)

Not at this early stage but might be worth checking out


----------



## Nutso (3 Oct 2012)

Attic conversion should be exempt from PP as long as it is velux windows to the rear of the property.  I'm not sure if you want to put a dormer to the rear.  Any attic conversion with windows to the front of the property requires PP.


----------



## aoc (3 Oct 2012)

Nutso - if you are putting stairs in do you not need pp?


----------



## Leo (3 Oct 2012)

Previous thread on the matter here, also discussed on ArchiSeek here.

As there seems to be inconsistencies, I'd advise contacting your local planning dept. for guidance.
Leo


----------

